# [Risolto] emerge pulseaudio errore

## Cristian75

Salve ragazzi ho un problema con la mia cara gentoo

```
ERROR: media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3358:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1/work/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1'
```

ditemi tutto quello che vi serve sapere e vi posto tutto.

----------

## Meconiotronic

Innanzitutto la riga contenente l'errore poi se su pastebin puoi incollare il contenuto di build.log sarebbe meglio.

Combinazione l'ho installato prprio ieri senza problemi risolvendo così tutti i problemi audio che avevo da anni!

----------

## Cristian75

Salve rieccomi posto le prime richieste

build.log ---> http://pastebin.com/rvM5hbBK

prime righe del errore generato dal emerge

```

Merging translations into daemon/pulseaudio.desktop.

Merging translations into daemon/pulseaudio-kde.desktop.

/bin/grep: /usr/lib/libFLAC.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libFLAC.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libFLAC.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[3]: *** [libpulsecommon-0.9.21.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1/work/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1/work/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1/work/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3330:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1/work/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1'

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1:

 * ERROR: media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3330:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1/work/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1
```

grazie.

----------

## Zizo

Emergi "dev-util/lafilefixer" e controlla di aver installato il pacchetto "app-portage/gentoolkit", poi esegui

```
lafilefixer --justfixit && revdep-rebuild --verbose --ignore
```

----------

## Cristian75

Grazie mille ora sembra che abbia risolto.

toglimi una curiosità. 

esattamente cosa abbiamo fatto con quel comando e per quale motivo abbiamo dovuto usarlo ?

ho sbagliato io qualcosa nella gestione della distro ?

----------

## ago

l'output dell'errore era molto chiaro 

```
/usr/lib/libFLAC.la: No such file or directory 
```

 quindi sei dovuto correre ai ripari con quei tools.

P.S. ogni volta che termini un'aggiornamento è buono che tu lanci sempre quei tools, documentati a riguardo se vuoi approfondire

----------

## Cristian75

 *ago wrote:*   

> l'output dell'errore era molto chiaro 
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib/libFLAC.la: No such file or directory 
> ```
> ...

 

ok grazie mille.

----------

